# Quoise



## TRM (Aug 9, 2018)

Just finished up my Spaceliner TRM Convertible last week for the build-off at RRB. Thought I'd share!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 9, 2018)

who makes that back tire and do they make them in Black wall?


----------



## TRM (Aug 9, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> who makes that back tire and do they make them in Black wall?




It's from Jerald Sulky (319-234-6195)  and they do make black walls.
https://www.facebook.com/JeraldSulkyCo/


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 9, 2018)

Awesome bike.hope you won the build off.


----------



## TRM (Aug 9, 2018)

Thank you @island schwinn ! The voting is underway right now, won't know the winner until next Tuesday.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 9, 2018)

TRM said:


> It's from Jerald Sulky (319-234-6195)  and they do make black walls.
> https://www.facebook.com/JeraldSulkyCo/




thanks for the information. those tires are too expensive for the bike I'd like to put them on. I have found some others but they are not as flat as these.


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 12, 2018)

As always, an exceptional build: an inspiration to all of us that have gone down the rabbit hole of building a bike around a TRM tank.


----------



## TRM (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks! Never considered it a rabbit hole! lol


----------



## Scout Evans (Aug 12, 2018)

Great patina paint job! I'm still trying to see where the shift cable is.


----------



## TRM (Aug 12, 2018)

The shift cable is routed through the frame and exits behind the drop out just above the hub.


----------



## Sprockets (Aug 12, 2018)

That looks awesome Jim! Great job as always!


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 15, 2018)

Congrats on winning the Ratrodbikes buildoff.had a feeling you would.
@TRM


----------



## TRM (Aug 16, 2018)

Thank you @island schwinn !


----------



## BLWNMNY (Aug 17, 2018)

Amazing work as always! If you can't recognize how much work went into that, I don't know what does. I always love looking at your builds, attention to detail is outstanding.


----------



## vincev (Aug 26, 2018)

Congrats on winning !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boris (Aug 26, 2018)

Congratulations on winning the Build-Off. Another masterpiece!!!!


----------



## TRM (Aug 26, 2018)

Sprockets said:


> That looks awesome Jim! Great job as always!





island schwinn said:


> Congrats on winning the Ratrodbikes buildoff.had a feeling you would.
> @TRM





BLWNMNY said:


> Amazing work as always! If you can't recognize how much work went into that, I don't know what does. I always love looking at your builds, attention to detail is outstanding.





vincev said:


> Congrats on winning !!!!!!!!!!





Boris said:


> Congratulations on winning the Build-Off. Another masterpiece!!!!



Thanks everyone! I really appreciate the kind words!


----------

